# هام جداجدا وعاجل



## البحارالسبعة (20 أبريل 2013)

من الاخوة الافاضل افادتني بكيفية الحصول على مغناطيسات النيديوم المعروفة بقوتها .... قد صممت محرك مغناطيسي وذلك باستخدام المغناطيسات التقليدية الموجودة بالسماعات ولكن كان الاداء محدودا وانا انتظر التعديل بعد ان احصل على مغناطيس النيديوم لانهي المشروع وابدا بنشره للعامة 
ملاحظة :
المحرك قد عمل بشكل طبيعي وممتاز بعدد دورات يتجاوز ال700 دورة بالدقيقة اما العزم فلم احسبه بعد املا بالحصول على مبتغاي فارجو المساعة شاكرا تعاونكم 
أخوكم مهند:32:


----------



## ايهابووو (22 أبريل 2013)

الاخ الغالي البحار السبعة دعني اثني على مجهودك الرائع ولكن انا استغرب منك ان تتحدث عن نجاح نموذج كهذا وانا كنت قد قرأت عن بعض مشاركاتك وفهمت منها انك انسان موهوب ولديك الكثير من 

المعرفة استغرب لان الامر هو مستحيل واستحالته مثبتة علميا على كل حال انا خبير في التعامل مع مغانط النيوديوم هذه وقد سبق وتعاملت معها عشرات ومئات المرات لكن ارجو ان تراجع نفسك فالامر 

مستحيل ان كنت تقصد انك صنعت محرك دائم الحركة يعمل من طاقة تنافر المغناطيس 

الحصول على تلك المغانط ليس امرا مستحيلا وسبق واحضرت كمية منها ولم استفد منها شيئا 

ولكن اطلب منك ان تشرح بالتفصيل الممل وبصدق وشفافية ماذا حصل معك بالضبط ماهو شكل التصميم الذي تود ان تصنعه وهل لك ان ترفق اي رسومات او تصاميم توضح الفكرة ؟ 

انتظر ردك


----------



## البحارالسبعة (2 مايو 2013)

صديقي العزيز ايهابو اود ان اطرح عليك سؤال من هو الذي اثبت ان المحرك مستحيل الصنع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ما اسمه وما صفته ...........
صديقي ان الفشل لمرة او اثنتان لايعني ان الامر مستحيل واكبر مثال على ذلك هو انا ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!
المهم المحرك كما اسلفت الذكر سابقا لايعمل نتيجة التنافر التقليدي للاقطاب المتماثلة اخي ايهابة لانك وكما تعلم ان قوة التنافر هي قوة متعاكسة بالاتجاه متساوية بالشدة محصلتهما الصفر يعني متل ما نقول نحنا السورين .....تيتي تيتي متل ما رحتي متل ما اجيتي ههههههههههههههه
المهم :
المحرك غير تقليدي ابدا وجديد جدا بنوعيتة وفكرته والاهم من هذا كله هو انه محرك قابل للتعديل والتطوير من حيث الجودة والحجم والعزم وسرعة الدوران واتجاه الدوران 
اخي العزيز 
انا لا استطيع ان ارسل لكم المخططات مع اسفي الشديد على الاقل في الوقت الراهن ...وذلك بسبب حرصي الشديد على حق امتلاك الفكرة واستثمارها من قبلي ولكن ان اردت المشاركة فلا باس اما عن سبب نشري للموضوع فببساطة شديدةغايتي هي ان اؤكد للعاملين على هذا المشروع ان المحرك يعمل وانه حقيقي وليس وهمي وان فكرته واقعية وليست من محض الخيال العلمي انا سوري اعمل مهندس ملاحة بحريّة سانهي عقدي بعد 15 يوم من تاريخ نشر هذا الرد وارغب في اتمام النموذج بمصر وذلك بسبب سوء الاوضاع في سوريا وخوفا على الفكرة من الضياع ارسل الي رسالة خاصة بعنوانك او ايميلك وانا لن اتردد في التواصل معك 
ملاحظة
أعدموه عندما ادعى كروية الارض ودورانها حول نفسها وحول الشمس ...... ومات وهو يقول رغم أنوفكم تدور
اما انا فساقول ومن دون خوف من الفشل لانه اصبح من الماضي .......... ساقول للجميع رغم انوفكم يدور .................... ههههههههههههههههههههه والسلام على من اتبع الهدى


----------



## رشيد الديزل (4 مايو 2013)

اخي البحار انا انظم الى راي اخي ايهابو لاني سبق لي واقد احظرت مغناطيس النيديوم وجربت فكره بنت شفتها ولاكني صدمت في فشلها برقم من المبالق التي اصرفتها في شرا المعدات الخاصه في اتجربه


----------



## محمد.المصري (6 مايو 2013)

البحارالسبعة قال:


> صديقي العزيز ايهابو اود ان اطرح عليك سؤال من هو الذي اثبت ان المحرك مستحيل الصنع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ما اسمه وما صفته ...........




اخ البحارالسبعة

ان الذي اثبت ذلك هو العلم

لقد اثبتث المعادلات المغناطيسية المعقدة قانون حفظ الطاقة في المنظومات المغناطيسية...... و بالتالي فصنع هذا المحرك مستحيل الصنع ..... و لا يختلف نوع المغناطيس أو شكلة أو حجمة أو حركتة أو ......



و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## ايهابووو (6 مايو 2013)

الاخ البحار السبعة انا اسف على التأخير على الرد فنحن نعاني من ظروف غاية في الصعوبة وبالكاد امكنني التواصل في الانترنيت 

انا مصر على رأيي بشأن استحالة الفكرة وسابقى معك للاخر واراهنك على استحالتها وسوف ارفق لك ايميلي في الخاص 

بشأن مغانط النيوديوم فهي يوجد منها في دمشق وحلب في ظروف عادية وقد سبق وحصلت على العديد منها وهي توجد ايضا في بعض مكونات الماذر بورد والهارد ديسك للكومبيوتر ولكنها غير جيدة لانها 

صغيرة للغاية ومربعة الشكل 

اما في هذه الظروف الحالية التي نعيشها فانه من الصعب للغاية الحصول على هذه المغانط انا حصلت عليها منذ عدة سنوات التعامل معها صعب وبحاجة لخبرات خاصة فهي قوية جدا لدرجة لا تتخيلها وهي عرضة للتكسر مثل الزجاج 

اذا كنت تعتقد انك نجحت في تجربتك واتمنا نجاحك دائما فانه من حقك الاحتفاظ بالسر لنفسك ولكني مهتم فقط بالموضوع الذي سبق وكتبته انت حول التغيير اللحظي لقطبية المغناطيس حصريا موضوع 

التغيير اللحظي للقطبية اما اختراعك هذا لو صح فانه سر يخصك انت وحدك ولست مجبورا للبوح والافصاح به 

وبالمناسبة لو كنت تطمح الى الحصول على براءة اختراع عالمية فهذا بحد ذاته موضوع اخر اصعب من الاختراع نفسه لانه لو اردت حق ملكية صارم وفعلي وحقيقي هذا لو قبلو ان يعطوك اياه فان هذا 

مكلف جدا ولا يستطيع على تحمله المخترعون الصغار امثالنا وهو غالبا يصدر من غرفة حماية الملكية الصناعي في باريس وايضا من مكتب براءات الاختراع في ميونيخ المانيا 

تحياتي


----------



## البحارالسبعة (14 مايو 2013)

اخي العزيز محمد المصري اؤكد انك على خطا بشان رايك بان العلم هو الذي اثبت ..... لا تستعجلوا .... انا وصلت لمبتغاي اخي زززوما بقي الا القليل فقط مغناطيسات النيديوم ....مع انه يعمل بالمغناطيسات العادية ولكن باداء اقل وحجم اكبر زززاما بشان التنافر او شكل المغانط فارجو ان تكون دقيقا في كلامك فانا لم اذكر شيئا عن التنافر بين الاقطاب اخي العزيز ززززليست الفكرة كامنة في هذا 
والسلام


----------



## البحارالسبعة (14 مايو 2013)

اخي ايهابووووو
مغانط النيديوم الموجودة بالهارد ديسك غير مجدية لانها تاخذ شكل هلالي 
اما المغانط المستديرة او المربعة فهي تجدي نفعا فيما اسلفنا ذكره 
صديقي انا سوري واعرف ما يدور في سورية وبكل الاحوال انا احاول الانتقال الى مصر لاكمل ما بدات 
اما بالنسبة الى كلامك عن مسالة الاختراعات وبراءاتها فهذا ليس ما قصدته يا اخ ايهاب فانا اعرف حق المعرفة ان كل ما قلته انت هو صحيح بالنسبة لهذا الموضوع اما ما قصدته انا فهو اني اريد الاستفادة من تصنيعه انا محليا من دون اي براءات ولا شهادات من اي جهة كانت ا
للاسف صديقي العزيز انا ابحث عن المادة وارغب في تجنيد ما صنعت في خدمة المادة انا اتكلم بصراحة شديدة ولا اهتم الى الاوراق المعلقة على الجدران والموضوعة ضمن براويز هههههههههه
انا مهتم بان اكون اول من يصنع مولد كهرباء ذاتي الحركة ونظيف وبكل فخر ساضع اسمي على البلاك الخارجي وسيكتب صديقي العزيز عبارة .....صنع في سوريا ...ادلب 
هذا اجل ما ابغي وانا لامانع عندي في المشاركة ابدا انا جاهز للتواصل وبعثت لك طلب صداقة على ايمسلك اخي والسلام على من فهم المعنى 
اخوك مهند


----------



## محمد.المصري (17 مايو 2013)

البحارالسبعة قال:


> اخي العزيز محمد المصري اؤكد انك على خطا بشان رايك بان العلم هو الذي اثبت ..... لا تستعجلوا .... انا وصلت لمبتغاي اخي زززوما بقي الا القليل فقط مغناطيسات النيديوم ....مع انه يعمل بالمغناطيسات العادية ولكن باداء اقل وحجم اكبر زززاما بشان التنافر او شكل المغانط فارجو ان تكون دقيقا في كلامك فانا لم اذكر شيئا عن التنافر بين الاقطاب اخي العزيز ززززليست الفكرة كامنة في هذا
> والسلام





السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أخي مهند إن هناك قواعد و أسس لا تتغير في العلم 
فدائما العلم يزداد و لا ينقص ...فربما يكتشف نوع جديد من المواد أو دراسة قانون ما في مدى آخر غير مدروس من قبل و لكن لا يوجد شيء خاطئ في العلم .. لأن العلم منشأه التجربة.

فإذا كان تصميمك هو إحدي تطبيقات المغناطيسية فدراسته موجودة في العلم و الإجابة على تصميمه موجودة في العلم.

فأنت ترى عدد لانهائي من أشكال المنازل و الابراج و كلهم يتبعو نفس قوانين المعمار.. فالقانون واحد و لكن التصميمات كثيرة..

كذلك علم المغناطيسية قوانين قليلة ممكن أن تنشأ تصميمات متعدده

فإذا كان احدى هذه القوانين القليلة قانون فشل المحرك الذاتي .. فكل التصميمات التي تحاول صنع المحرك هذا المحرك هي تصميمات فاشلة...و هذا ليس رأيي أو قولي بل هو العلم.

و الدليل الأعم على ذلك هناك قانون آخر أعم من قانونين المغناطيسية و هو قانون حفظ الطاقة هو أيضا يدلك على فشل كل هذه المحركات الدائمة سواء كانت مغناطيسية أو غيره.
و لكن يعيبه انه فرض لذلك فكل شيء في الطبيعة يكتشف جديد يجب أن يختبر عليه صحة هذا الفرض.

لذلك أخي مهند إذا كان تصميمك خارج العلم فإنه يحتمل الصحة أو الخطأ و إذا كان تصميمك هو احدى تصميمات العلم فهو لا يحتمل الا الخطأ. هذا هو العلم و ليس قولي أو رأيي.


و بالتوفيق أخي مهند أن شاء الله


----------



## jamal baghdady (26 مايو 2013)

اخي البحار السبعة ان كان ماتقول صحيحا من نجاحك في التجربة وانا لا استبعد ذلك وانت لست مجبورا على الكذب فيمكنك الحصول على المغانط ولو بالشراء عن طريق النت ادعوك للاستمرار بالتجارب والله الموفق


----------



## البحارالسبعة (1 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم احبائي واخواني 
انا جدا مسرور لابداء ارائكم الايجابية والسلبية وارجو من الجميع الاستفادة من هذا النقد وان يكون نقدا بناءا بمعنى الكلمة ....اما بعد :
احبائي انا لا اقول اني اعتمد في تصنيع ةتصميم المحرك على القوانين المغناطيسية فهي كما تفضل الاستاذ محمد قوانين قليلة وواضحة وعير قابلة للتعديل ولا يمكن الاستفادة منها بالشكل الذي نصبو اليه 
وهي خاضعة بشكل غير قابل للجدل لقوانين حفظ الطاقة 
اما لو اطلعتم على طريقتي في مزج قوانين المغناطيسية البسيطة وقوانين الكهرباء المعقدة جدا وهما بالفعل قوانين مستقلة عن بعضها ظاهريا مرتبطة ارتباط وثيق باطنيا فانتم احبائي ستتاكدون اني اعي واعرف وواثق فيما اقول 
وبصراحة انا مراعي لكل كلمة تقال في هذا الموضوع حتى لو كانت جارحة وساخذها بكل روح رياضية ..... واحب ان اقول كلمة للاستاذ محمد المصري ....جملة يستخدمها الاقوياء في ما يريدون ..نحن يا استاذ محمد نكمل ما بدأه اجدادنا ...والعقول الذكية دائما تصنع منتجات متفوقة.....وارجو ان لايضيع الله تعب اي طالب او باحث


----------



## البحارالسبعة (1 يونيو 2013)

اخي العزيز جمال انا حاولت ان اشتري ما اريد عن طريق الانترنيت ولكن بصراحة تراجعت عن ذلك لانه حسب قوانين البيع لدى هذه الشركة الصينية ان تدفع ثلثي المبلغ سلفا وهم يلزموني بكمية كبيرة لا تقل عن الف قطعة بسعر 3 دولار للقطعة وانما ببساطة اقول انه من الممكن ان تكون هذه الشركة وهمية مثلا ...... افيدني بحل اخر ان وجد وانا جزيل الشكر لك سلفا


----------



## ايهابووو (6 يونيو 2013)

البحار السبعة طريقة تفكيرك التجارية تعجبني وتشبه طريقة تفكيري نوعا ما ولكني اختلف عنك في كوني متأني ومتمهل جدا وانا شعرت بانه عندك بعض التهور بصراحة لا تزعل مني بالنسبة الى موضوعك فهو له شقين علمي وتجاري 

من الناحية العلمية فانا بصراحة اشك بانك قمت بتجريب ماسبقك اليه العالم العبقري تيسلا في موضوع التغيير اللحظي للقطبية حيث انه الفكرة الشائعة في الاوساط العلمية هي استخدام ملفين مغناطيسيين مكهربين 

ومغناطيس من نوع نيوديوم مثبت على محور 

عندما يتزود احد هذين المغناطيسين بالكهرباء يجذب له احد قطبي مغناطيس النيوديوم فيؤدي ذلك الى تشغيل قاطعة كهربائية تقطع التيار عن المغناطيس الكهربائي الاول ومن ثم توصله فورا ولحظيا للمغناطيس 
الثاني الذي بدوره ايضا يجذب مغناطيس النيوديوم باتجاهه ومن ثم تشتغل فورا القاطعة لتحول التيار مجددا للمغناطيس الكهربائي الاول ليعود مغناطيس النيوديوم لينجذب للمغناطيس الاول وهكذا 

تستمر الحلقة ونستفيد هنا من التيار العكسي الناتج عن انهيار الحقل المغناطيسي للمغناطيس الكهربائي في كل مرة ينقطع عنه التيار ويرجع يوصل له ويكون التيار العكسي الناتج عن انهيار الحقل المغناطيسي اكبر من قيمة التيار الذي احتجناه في كهربة وتشغيل المغناطيس الكهربائي 

هذه الفكرة شاعت في فترة من فترات الزمن وايضا سبق ذكرها في ارشيف المنتدى القديم في هذا القسم 

اذا كانت هذه هي المعادلة التي قصدتها فانني اقول لك بانك لن تصل لمبتغاك ابدا والسبب هو ان تيسلا الذي اكتشف هذه الطريقة افصح عن جزء منها واحتفظ بجزء من السر لنفسه ومات 

تيسلا ومات سره معه واذا لم تقتنع بكلامي جرب الاف المرات وسوف تصل للنتيجة التي وصلت لها من قبلك --- هذه المعادلة غير كاملة وفيها حلقة ضائعة ماتت مع تيسلا 

- اما من الناحية التجارية دعني اقول لك شيئا من خبراتي السابقة : هناك عدد من النقاط يجب اخذها بعين الاعتبار : 

1- الشعوب العربية عادة لا تقبل على شراء الحلول التقنية العلمية الجديدة وان ثبت فائدتها بل تشتري الامور التافهة مثلا لعبة جديدة للكومبيوتر والموبايل - اغنية جديدة سخيفة تافهة - نوع جديد من الحلوى او البسكوت - موضة جديدة وسخيفة من الالبسة وهكذا بدليل انه صادرات الصين مثلا من لوحات الطاقة الشمسية الفولتوضوئية معظمها تتجه الى اوربا ودول جنوب شرق اسيا والقليل جدا جدا منها تتجه للدول العربية مع ان الدول العربية غنية جدا بالشمس وهي بحاجة للطاقة الرخيصة اما صادرات العالم من الموبايلات اللمس والعاب الموبايل والعاب الكمبيوتر الجديدة والصور الاباحية وتوافه الامور فهي غالبا تكون الدول العربية هي المستهلك الاول بكل فخر 

2- براءة الاختراع خاصة لو كانت عالمية فهي لها اهمية بالغة في بلد يسود في القانون من اجل ان تحمي منتجك الجديد والسبب هو انه يوجد الكثير من من العقول الجاهزة للعمل من اجل المال والجاهزة لسرقة اي فكرة وتقليدها فمجرد انك انزلت براءة اختراع جديد ونال الاختراع مشتريات جيدة فانه في الايام المقبلة ستجد من قام بتفكيك جهازك الجديد وتقليده وتنزيله للسوق باسماء وماركات اخرى مما سيؤدي الى تحطيم منتجك الجديد تجاريا 

3- لا تضع بباللك فكرة ان اختراع مثل هذا لو نجح فانه سيجلب لك المال والنجاح فانه قد يجلب لك الخراب والبلاء الاعظم وقد بكون من الافضل لك ان تحتفظ به لنفسك وفي بيتك 

في المرة القادمة سأكتب لك اين ستجد مغانط النيوديوم ولكن ليس قبل ان اتأكد ففي هذه الظروف هناك الكثير من المنتجات والبضائع في سوقنا المحلية فقدت ولم تعد موجودة ابدا خاصة اذا كان طلبها قليل 

واعذرني فانا بالكاد بالكاد استطيع ان افتح انترنيت بسبب ظروفي البالغة الصعوبة 

شكرا


----------



## البحارالسبعة (7 يونيو 2013)

مشكورين اخواني وترقبو اخر التطورات في هذا المشروع قريبا جدا ساحاول ان ادعم الموضوع بالفيديو والصور والله الموفق اخوكم مهند


----------



## eng.most (10 يونيو 2013)

يا جماعة الاخ المخترع لايعارض ابدا قانون بقاء الطاقة وذلك لان الاخوة الذين يقولون بان هذا المحرك يتناقض مع قانون بقاء الطاقة نسوا ان المغناطيس به طاقة كامنة مثلها مثل الوقود و لكن المهم هو الميكانيزم المناسب لاستخراج هذه الطاقة وتحويلها الى طاقة حركة


----------



## eng.most (10 يونيو 2013)

اسأل الله تعالى التوفيق لهذا الاخ .
وعلى فكرة انا افكر منذ سنوات فى هذا الموضوع وهناك فكرة ميكانيزم ولكن لم اقم بتجربتها حتى الان


----------



## samimilles (1 يوليو 2013)

شكرا لك أخي -البحار السبعة-
اتمنى ان تعطينى فكرة بسيطة عن كيفية صنع هذا المحرك 
وان ابارك هذا العمل الرائع لانك تحصلت على 700 دروة في الدقيقة و هذا انجاز رائع
اتمنى ان تعطينا عزم الحقيقي للمحرك 
شكرا


----------

